# Muscovy duck agressive



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Does anyone know how to stop a young Muscovy duck from attacking my sisters boots and shoes and legs?? He is a huge duck and only goes after her. ( she is his owner). Any advice other then culling him will be so greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Does anyone know?????


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He needs a female. Muscovy males are very aggressive breeders. Its likely he's trying to mate with her. If that is the case you won't be able to stop the behavior.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I don't know anything about ducks, but we had an aggressive rooster for 3+ years. Every month or two he would decide to attack me and I'd put him in his place. He never caught on. 

I've found that with male chickens (and turkeys) if you are nice to them as babies they will fight with you for the rest of their lives. If you put them in their place as peeps they grow into respectful adults. I hazard to guess that ducks are the same way.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Muscovy ducks are nothing like chickens or turkeys, or really even like other ducks.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

He does have a female. They were raised from babies. She spoiled them both. He doesn't bother anyone else but her. She lets him out of his coop he heads straight for her feet and legs!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

. This is him. His name is soup. And his female is sandwich lol


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Muscovy ducks are jerks. They are an aggressive, invasive species. They will chase off other native ducks. All the muscovy ducks I met are mean towards people. I really don't like them and don't understand why people breed them purposely. I don't know how your sister can turn a mean duck nice.


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

You could try asking on the duck forums at backyardchickens.com. I belong to a Facebook group called backyard ducks, which is chock full of knowledgeable duck owners. Lots of people on there have Muscovies and love them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

12 gauge shot gun. I hate those things! I have had to shoot all of them because every single one was nasty to my other animals.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Lolol you guys crack me up! My ducks are all sweet! The females greet me with tail wags and hissing and purring. I have 4 females and 1 male. 

I bet the male views your sister as a female/mate. That's how he's acting. He might need to go into the stew pot or a bigger flock.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Well, the old goat standby, the water spray bottle, isn't going to work on a duck! A dog trainer around here puts vinegar in the spray bottles if the dogs ignore water--but some people think she's awful.

I knew some folks who had a really big & nasty rooster & they couldn't even collect eggs! They got one of those big round nets with a short metal handle, that people use to get a large fish into the boat once they've reeled it in. When they opened the coop door to get eggs & he came at them, they'd throw this big heavy net over him & just leave him there till they were done getting eggs, feeding the hens or whatever. They had looked into caponizing him but chicken testicles are internal.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Dayna said:


> Muscovy ducks are nothing like chickens or turkeys, or really even like other ducks.


I read somewhere that they're not ducks at all, not even close relatives. Is that true? Can they breed with regular ducks? Just curious.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you everyone for responding. She got them from tractor supply. They were little yellow ducks and they told her they were Peking ducks!! The tractor suppliy around here have no idea what they are doing evidently!!! She provably will wind up culling it. Her husband will be happy cause he's a butcher lol. I'm gonna read all responses to her. Thanks all!!!!!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Dayna said:


> Lolol you guys crack me up! My ducks are all sweet! The females greet me with tail wags and hissing and purring. I have 4 females and 1 male.
> 
> I bet the male views your sister as a female/mate. That's how he's acting. He might need to go into the stew pot or a bigger flock.


I told my sister the same exact thing! I told her you raised him from a baby. He thinks your his lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

catharina said:


> I read somewhere that they're not ducks at all, not even close relatives. Is that true? Can they breed with regular ducks? Just curious.


They are like donkeys are to horses lol if one breeds a normal duck the offspring can not reproduce and are called mule ducks. I was kinda excited to find that out because I had a mix of ducks so there was a end of my duck farming days.......then something came in and got them all one night and I haven't missed them since!


----------

